# [PAID] "The Depths" webcomic is seeking a pencil artist!



## Lei-Lani (Jun 22, 2019)

The art efforts so far for the adult furry comic "The Depths" have been incredible, but I can't keep putting all this work on ONE artist. Penciling, sketching, colors, effects, in one week is VERY hard to ask one artist to do EVERY week. =(

We need help.

We need a really good pencil artist. Based on experience and skills, the job will pay between $70 and $90 per page. This will be paid upon completion and approval of each page, and the time-frame for payment is normally less than 24 hours - sometimes even faster. Payment will be sent via Paypal. Completion of the page means that the art is available for immediate upload to our DropBox, which you would have access to, in format suitable to use in Clip Studio Paint. (.clip file-names preferably). 

We need someone with the following skills:

*1) Meet a weekly schedule

2) Extensive experience in Clip Studio Paint

3) Refined line art for ease of inking, no rough blobs or undefined areas.

4) At least a year of experience with comic work, preferably anthro or "furry" work.

5) Masterful posing, and layout, the ability to follow scripts.

6) Knowledge of the comic itself, and enthusiasm to work on it.*

"The Depths" is adult in nature and will require age verification before anything further. The webcomic is approximately a year old, but has enjoyed several good reviews, and high rankings. 

www.thedepthscomic.com: The Depths Webcomic - (age check protected) 

If you'd like to tryout, we have a very challenging test script ready to send for you on request. Please private message for full details, or I can be reached via email at helpfulseaotter@gmail.com.

Thank you for your interest.


----------



## Lei-Lani (Jul 17, 2019)

We're still looking. *^^*


----------



## Cheeto-Dorito (Jul 17, 2019)

Lei-Lani said:


> We're still looking. *^^*



Perhaps if you gave some people a bit of a chance by giving them a test project of a page instead of flat out telling them “no” by basing their talent only off their their original works they did for fun, you might have better luck. I say this not to sound rude but out of honesty because you seem to be doing things weirdly from a professional standpoint. A lot of story writers give artists test runs like this, “I want you to draw a comic page in this exact style” and then you pick the artist who adapts to your style.

Most writers don’t randomly look at somebody’s gallery on the internet and base their decision on solely that. Maybe give a test run by giving dialogue/story ect..to the artists (without soley looking at the gallery and saying no immediately) and see who adapts to your style. This is my recommendation. Hope you find what you’re looking for.


----------



## Lei-Lani (Jul 17, 2019)

Cheeto, we already had this argument before and I don't want to have it again. Just because you were rejected based on the style you presented, it's not supposed to be anything personal, nor should you see it as a slight to your work. ^^




Cheeto-Dorito said:


> Perhaps if you gave some people a bit of a chance by giving them a test project of a page instead of flat out telling them “no” by basing their talent only off their their original works they did for fun, you might have better luck. I say this not to sound rude but out of honesty because you seem to be doing things weirdly from a professional standpoint. A lot of story writers give artists test runs like this, “I want you to draw a comic page in this exact style” and then you pick the artist who adapts to your style.
> 
> Most writers don’t randomly look at somebody’s gallery on the internet and base their decision on solely that. Maybe give a test run by giving dialogue/story ect..to the artists (without soley looking at the gallery and saying no immediately) and see who adapts to your style. This is my recommendation. Hope you find what you’re looking for.


----------



## Cheeto-Dorito (Jul 20, 2019)

Lei-Lani said:


> Cheeto, we already had this argument before and I don't want to have it again. Just because you were rejected based on the style you presented, it's not supposed to be anything personal, nor should you see it as a slight to your work. ^^



No this post wasn’t about me at all actually. Did I say “me”? I’m pretty confused now. I’m just trying to help you dude. I don’t want anything to do with your comic now (it’s been too long so I became uninterested) but I know others would like to.

I totally was not arguing with you at all (sorry it sounded that way),  but I’m just trying to give you advice because you still haven’t found a person yet which it’s been sooooo long. $90 a page is actually a decent pay so there must be something wrong that might be pushing people away unintentionally. Maybe it’s because you don’t have a test run like many writers do when they hire. I think if you gave a test run for other people you could pick among them based on who can mimic your style. You might get better results and find your artist. That is all I was saying.

Again, I was just trying to give you some advice   This is coming from a person who has seen writers do tests runs and they end up getting amazing artists in the process.


----------



## HuskyFog (Jul 22, 2019)

hello. I like the offer and would ike to show my art skills.
I  have ideas of working on comics and also searching for good ideas.
Would like to know more /
pls telegram me @HuskyFog for more details it you still open.
My gallery on FA is Artwork Gallery for huskyfog -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

A bit about me. 
I am working with clip studio, sai, photoshop, illustrator. 
Was working on my own  storyboard projects and as well draw furrystuff, can draw any style if it is important


----------

